# eine Erkältung//einen Schnupfen haben



## gvergara

Hola amigos:

Me gustaría saber cómo traducen estas dos expresiones ¿_Erkältung= resfrío_ y _Schnupfen= congestión (nasal)_? Gracias por su respuesta.

Gonzalo


----------



## Tonerl

_*ich habe mich erkältet und bin ganz verschnupft [einen Schnupfen habend] *_
_*cogí frío, y estoy resfriado *_

_*einen Schnupfen haben /eine Erkältung haben*_
_*estar constipado/resfriado *_

_*ich habe mich schwer erkältet*_
_*he pillado un catarro de alivio / he pescado un catarro de alivio [para expresar ponderación o exageración] *_

_*sich eine Erkältung zuziehen *_
_*pillar un resfriado (coloquial) *_

_*sich eine Erkältung holen *_
_*pillar un enfriamiento *_

_*Espero haber ayudado un poquito !?*_
_*Saludos*_


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo,

ich hänge mich mal an diesen Faden dran, da ich schon lange die gleiche Frage habe. Ich habe alle mir zur Verfügung stehenden Spanisch-Deutschen Wörterbücher (ein zweibändiges, zwei Taschenwörterbücher und zwei Online-Wörterbücher) gewälzt und bin zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.
Alle geben bei "Erkältung" _constipado_ *und* _resfriado_ und bei "Schnupfen" ebenfalls _constipado_ *und* _resfriado_ an.

Macht man denn im Spanischen keinen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Erkrankungen?

Im Deutschen verhält es so, dass eine Erkältung mit Husten, Schnupfen und Halsschmerzen einhergehen *kann*, also entweder alle, zwei oder auch nur eines der drei Symptome beinhalten kann. Schnupfen hingegen hat man nur, wenn die Nase läuft oder verstopft ist.
Man kann also erkältet sein, ohne Schnupfen zu haben und man kann, wie im Falle einer Allergie oder des Heuschnupfens (rinitis alérgica) Schnupfen haben, ohne erkältet zu sein.

Wie verhält sich das im Spanischen?


----------



## gvergara

Ehrlich gesagt sollte man doch schon einen Unterschied zwischen diesen zwei Wörtern machen. Im Allgemeinen bezieht sich das Adjektiv _constipado_ (hier in Chile) auf den Zustand, in dem die Nase läuft, das stimmt. Aber ich würde sagen, dass wir Chilene lieber _resfriado_ in allen Fälen verwenden. Wahrscheinlich ist das anders in anderen südamerikanischen Ländern, das weiß ich nicht. 

Grüße


----------



## Alemanita

Creo que en castellano decimos, sin pensarlo mucho, que tenemos la gripe (o la gripa, como dice mi amiga mexicana) cuando tenemos tos, dolores de garganta, un poco de fiebre y abundantes mocos. Mientras que un resfrío se reduce a estornudos y algunos mocos.
Saludos.


----------



## gvergara

Alemanita said:


> Creo que en castellano decimos, sin pensarlo mucho, que tenemos la gripe (o la gripa, como dice mi amiga mexicana) cuando tenemos tos, dolores de garganta, un poco de fiebre y abundantes mocos. Mientras que un resfrío se reduce a estornudos y algunos mocos.
> Saludos.


En español chileno, gripe se refiere al estado con todos esos síntomas ADEMÁS DE malestar muscular. Resfrío se refiere a ese mismo estado SIN dolor del cuerpo.


----------

